# Back in the game - Need a spreader



## WithBBQSauce (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi all - by way of background, years ago I used the Scotts system with a drop spreader and never could get my lawn looking nice, so I finally broke down and got a lawn service (local company, did a great job). Then a few years after that my wife hired a mowing service for Father's Day which we kept for 2 years. Finally last year I started mowing again myself, using proper technique, and in addition to looking great I really enjoyed it. So this year I decided to forego the lawn service and will be doing weed and feed myself.

Fortunately I live in an area with lots of agriculture still so there are some feed supply places, as well as 3 Site One locations within 15 miles, so getting supplies shouldn't be an issue. But I do need to get a spreader as that Scott's drop spreader I have is miserable to use. Can anyone provide a good recommendation? I have about 8k of lawn so it doesn't need to be huge. The new Scotts Elite looks nice but I am not sure if there is something that is better. I'd like to stick around $100. I do have lots of landscaping so an edge guard would be nice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I believe a lot of people here like the earthway brand. It is a step up from Scott's but not as expensive as spyker or lesco. I know you can get them for around 120-130 if you are able to go a little above 100.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Search Craiglist for lesco or spyker in your area.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

The news Scott's elite does look like a good spreader for $100. It will at least get you going into the hobby for less money.

When it warms up you could look into a soil test and work on amending the soil, it could get expensive depending on how crucial you'd like to be. But with a site one near by it should be less expensive than buying products only available from big box stores.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Every brand listed here is good. It's all a matter of how much you want to spend.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

+1 To all of the 3 that have been mentioned (Earthway, Spyker and Lesco). I would also look for something with pneumatic tires as it makes it so much easier to push.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> ...I would also look for something with pneumatic tires as it makes it so much easier to push.


+1, this would be a top priority on my list.


----------



## WithBBQSauce (Apr 1, 2018)

Thank you all for the suggestions. Based on what you all said I went with the Earthway 2050P. It has the pneumatic tires and the edging capability. With the new customer coupon from zoro.com I got it for under $100. Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@WithBBQSauce

That's going to be a very nice step up from the Scott's model.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> That's going to be a very nice step up from the Scott's model.


 :nod:


----------



## WithBBQSauce (Apr 1, 2018)

I just confirmed my local Site One sells to homeowners and has Dimension 0-0-7 in stock. Any my new spreader already shipped. Excited for the weekend! In the meantime I plan on getting my mower ready and doing some soil samples to send to PSU.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@WithBBQSauce

Very nice! Let us know how it works out!


----------

